# حصريا من شبكة المهندسين العرب . . رحلات لكل بلدان العالم



## عمروعلى3 (13 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]













[GLINT]حصريا[/GLINT][BLINK]New[/BLINK] 

يقدم ملتقى المهندسين العرب:12: ولأول مرة على مستوى المنتديات رحلات مجانية الى كل دول العالم والطريف فى الأمر انك انت الذى سوف ستختار توقيت الرحلة ويمكنك ايضا أختيار مقعدك فى الطائرة وستبحر معنا وانت فى مكانك,
يستحسن وجود كاميرات لتسجيل كل العجائب التى سوف ترونها,




مسموح بتناول القهوة وخلافه ولكن رجاء الأمتناع عن التدخين ويفضل نهائيا.






ولأنك مهندس مدنى ستكون الرحلات مقصورة على الاماكن التى تشهد للهندسة المدنية بأهميتها وعبقريتها , والهدف من الرحلة أخى العزيز الاستراحة من عناء الدراسة او العمل ولكنها استراحة مفيده , تصقل خبرتك وتزيد ثقافتك والاهم من ذلك تزيدك فخرا بأنك مهندس مدنى.






كذلك مسموح بأصطحاب الطلاب الذين لم يتخصصوا بعد وذلك رغبة منا فى ان يدركوا أهمية الهندسة المدنية وكذلك حبا فى انضمامهم الينا.

**************************

ويمكن للأعضاء استضافتنا فى اى بلد يرغبه مع مشروع هندسى مدنى جديد 
وذلك عن طريق اضافه مشاركة ( يستحسن ان تكون بنفس تنسيق الرحلات الاخرى , حفاظا على المظهر الجمالى )

[BLINK]هل انتم جاهزون . . . . .

[/BLINK]اربطوا الاحزمه من فضلكم . . . واقلعوا عن التدخين . . . . وحاول الا تغمض عيناك





[BLINK]النداء الأخير . . . .[/BLINK] 
تعلن شبكة المهندسين العرب للرحلات عن قيام رحلتها الأولى الى جميع بلدان العالم
لزيارة أهم المشاريع المدنية في العالم. :1: :1: :1:






هذه المقدمة الطويله مقصودة حتى يتم ظهور الصور بالكامل
وان لم تظهر بعد عليكم بالأنتظار قليلا . . . ورحلة سعيدة ان شاء الله :56: :56:





المرشد السياحى خلال الرحلة
أعضاء قسم الهندسة المدنية


[/FRAME]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (13 أبريل 2006)

*بالطبع أولى الرحلات يجب ان تكونوا فى استضافتى فى مصر*



الأهرامات - من عجائب الدنيا
http://egyptphoto.ncf.ca/Giza.htm












The Giza Pyramids viewed from south












The Great Pyramid of Khufu
View from the west






Khufu's ancient entrance
View from the west





Khufu's pyramid casing on north face
North face casing





The Pyramid of Khafre
Pyramid of Khafre viewed from the East





The Pyramid of Menkaure
Pyramid of Menkaure viewed from the northeast





Pyramid of Menkaure entrance





Khufu's Pyramid Temple basalt floor





The Boat Pits around the Great Pyramid





The Great Sphynx












​


----------



## C.Engineer (21 مايو 2006)

عجائب الصين العشرة الجديدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=187655#post187655






















































​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (25 مايو 2006)

جسر في بريطانيا على شكل جفن
http://www.galinsky.com/buildings/gatesheadbridge/


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

مدينة الكويت عاصمة المستقبل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22150


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

تصميم رائع لبرج يلتف بزاوية 360 درجة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22149

[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/30130_1151227279.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/30130_1151227299.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/30130_1151227341.jpg[/BIMG]

















[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/30130_1151227472.jpg[/BIMG]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

صورة ومخططات للكعبة الشريفة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9592

[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/4750_1155218425.jpg[/BIMG]






[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/4750_1155218554.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/4750_1155218725.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/4750_1155218822.jpg[/BIMG]
​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

اسباب سقوط برجى التجاره العالميه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2737

كما يوجد
موسوعة هندسية عن إنهيار أبراج مركز التجارة العالمي بعنوان
World Trade Center Building Performance Study:
Data Collection, Preliminary Observations, and Recommendations
جهة الإصدار 
Federal Emergency Management Agency ( FEMA )
Structural Engineering Institute of the American Society of Civil Engineers ( SEI/ASCE )
وبعض الجهات الأخرى بغرض دراسة كل ما يتعلق بالحادث من جميع النواحي الإنشائية والأمنية وخلافه وكذا دراسة الأسباب والتداعيات وصولاً للتوصيات المبدئية
جم الموسوعة : 42.8MB
عدد الملفات : 21 ملف
نوع الملفات : PDF
عدد الصفحات : 294 صفحة بالصور التوضيحية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9222&page=2






[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/4750_1155219538.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

مطار كانساي باليابان 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18395


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

أطول ناطحة سحاب بالعالم ( 4 كم ) باليابان 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15526


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

جسور رائعة في اليابان
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10243







































[/​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

صورة لجسر للقوارب وليس للسيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9762







[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/7429_1148208872.jpg[/BIMG]
​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

«ريون أنتيريون» أطول وأعرض جسر في العالم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10332


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

مكتبة الإسكندرية
http://www.egypteng.com/projectm/alex-a.asp


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

صور هندسية عجيبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=166766


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

ناطحات السحاب المبنية والتي 
سوف يتم بناءها في السنين العشرة القادمة

يوجد المزيد مع المقارنات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7998


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

مخطط وادي حنيفة يفوز بجائزة أفضل خطة لتطوير مصادر المياه عالمياً
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3785


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

صور لتصميم نافوره في متنزه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20409


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

جامع الموصل الكبير "صدام سابقا"
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25892






[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/7429_1154941023.jpg[/BIMG]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

أوبرا سيدني (تصميم مذهل )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9054




































​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

انهيار جسر تاكوما
بالموضوع فيديو ايضا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=153847





















​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

اللؤلؤة- قطر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17435


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

برجي ماليزيا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18412


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

برج الراجحي بالرياض سيدخل موسوعة جيينس العالمية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21493


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

The Sexiest Building in the Word
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=130769


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

جنـــــة السودان مدينه تحت الإنشاء إسمها المقرن بقرب العاصمه الخرطوم
Al Mogran City
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9413











[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/Sunt_GolfCourse.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/MidNorth_Aerial.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/North_Aerial.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/NorthEast_Aerial.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/SouthBoulevard_Aerial.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/SouthEast_Aerial.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/CompleteSite_Aerial.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/Center_Block.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/Promenade.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/View_From_DAL.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/West_Panorama.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/West_Panorama_Night.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.alsunut.com/images/Sunt_Residential2.jpg[/BIMG]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

سدّ الصين العظيم ( أكبر مشروع هندسي في الصين ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8924











































































​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (10 أغسطس 2006)

انواع الجسور
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridge












Aqueduct





Arch bridge





Bailey bridge





Bascule bridge





Beam bridge





Box girder bridge





Bridge of boats





Cable-stayed bridge





Cantilever bridge





Cantilever spar cable-stayed bridge





Clapper bridge





Compression arch suspended-deck bridge 





Covered bridge





Curling bridge





Drawbridge





Floating bridge





Folding bridge





Girder bridge





Inca rope bridge

[BLINK]يتبع[/BLINK]
​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

تابع انواع الجسور






Jetway






Lattice bridge





Lift bridge





Log bridge 





Medium Girder Bridge





Moon bridge





Plate girder bridge





Pontoon bridge 





Retractable bridge
(Thrust bridge)





Segmental bridge





Self-anchored suspension bridge





Side-spar cable-stayed bridge 





Step-stone bridge





Stressed ribbon bridge





Submersible bridge





Suspension bridge 





Swing bridge





Tied arch bridge





Tilt bridge

[BLINK]يتبع[/BLINK]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

تابع انواع الجسور2










Transporter bridge 





Trestle





Truss arch bridge





Truss bridge





Tubular bridge 





Viaduct





Vierendeel bridge





Water bridge





Weigh bridge





Zig-zag bridge​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

جسر عبدون , أول جسر معلق في الأردن
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17326


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

صور مشروع جسر الجمرات الجديد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11890


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

هذا الجسر في إحدى المطارات في بريطانيا, وأسفل الجسر يوجد نفق لعبور السيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16170










​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

سد اسوان
والموقع به العديد من السدود بأختلاف انواعها ومن مختلف البلاد
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aswan_Dam



























[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/4750_1155322015.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

من انواع السدود
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dams
















The Hoover Dam, a concrete gravity-arch dam in the Black Canyon of the Colorado River






A timber crib dam in Michigan, photographed in 1978.


















A rockfill dam






A Farmer's Dam






The Eder dam in Germany, built around 1910.






Red Ridge steel dam, b. 1905, Michigan






A cofferdam during the construction of locks at the Montgomery Point Lock and Dam.






Spillway on Llyn Brianne dam, Wales soon after first fill






The reservoir emptying through the failed Teton Dam


hydroelectric dam















​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

[BLINK]هذا المقعد محجوز[/BLINK]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

سد كـــارون 3- ايران
http://www.karun3.com/home.asp











































































​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

تاج محل - الهند
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26599


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

درّة البحرين - مشروع القرن الحادي والعشرين في البحرين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18411








































​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

حمامات جميلة جدا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=131526


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

أرقـــى مترمربع سكني في العالم 
http://www.downtownliving.ae/?p=32


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

المترو فى موسكو
الرحلة تقدمت بها المرشدة صفا محمود


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

[BLINK]هذا المقعد محجوز[/BLINK]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

[BLINK]هذا المقعد محجوز[/BLINK]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> [BLINK]هذا المقعد محجوز[/BLINK]​


سووووووورى


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (11 أغسطس 2006)

لا................!!!!!!!! انت حاجز كل المقاعد لحسابك ؟


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> سووووووورى



محجوز ايضا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> [BLINK]هذا المقعد محجوز[/BLINK]​


سووووووورى


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> [BLINK]هذا المقعد محجوز[/BLINK]​


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااسف


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (11 أغسطس 2006)

كفاية كوسة :34:


----------



## عمروعلى3 (11 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع علشان الاعضاء مايفهمونيش غلط
انى بحجز مقاعد لمشاركات جديده قبل عبات الشكر والتعليقات من المسافرين
علشان الموضوع يكون متصل

باميه يعنى مش كوسه


----------



## هبة محمود (11 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخي الفاضل على هذه الصور الأكثر من رائعة وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.اسامة (11 أغسطس 2006)

رحلة ممتعة جدا ,شكرا لك :56: 
في انتظار الرحلة القادمة :67:


----------



## loverose (11 أغسطس 2006)

يا سلام صور رائعه ربنا يكرمك
كان رحله موفقه عقبال الرحله القادمه ان شاء الله


----------



## kelshazly (11 أغسطس 2006)

ites over and very nice


----------



## kelshazly (11 أغسطس 2006)

رحلة جميلة جدا


----------



## RBF (12 أغسطس 2006)

كلمه واحده

أنت رائع........


----------



## فنية شبكات (12 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"] 
[GLINT] 
الحمدالله على سلامة الجميع 
الصراحه رحله ممتعه جدا جدا
والصور جميله 
وتسلم على المجهود الطيب 
[/FRAME]


----------



## sin-82 (12 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]مششششششششششششششششششششككككورين[/grade] يا اخوان على هذه الصور الرائعة.ولو اني مهندس ليزر ولست مهندسا معماريا.ولكنها بحق صور رائعة.بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shady10000 (12 أغسطس 2006)

أحجزولى معكم فى الرحلات ولكمجزيلالشكر


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (12 أغسطس 2006)

that its Good Guyz.. mybe it was Good for me to join Civil Engg, instead of industrial Engg...


----------



## محمد اسماعيل حسن (12 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا رحلة جمييييله جدا والصور مبهرة


----------



## برامج الحاسوب (12 أغسطس 2006)

لا تنسوا حضارة العراق


----------



## صافى محمود (12 أغسطس 2006)

مجموعة من الصور الهائلة والمذهلة - مشاركة أكثر من رائعة 
وشكرا على الرحلة الممتعة 
والمجهود الرائع 
[GLINT] 
صافى 
[/GLINT]


----------



## اميمة كريم (12 أغسطس 2006)

انت هايل وكل موضوعاتك هايلة وصورك وكلامك وكل كل كل حاجة يا بشمهندس عمرو حتى فى حل مشاكل الاعضاء(لاازكيك على الله)---بالفعل لو لم تكن مشرفا-- لوددت ان تكون مشرف.ربنا يخليك للمنتدى و-----و----و-----وبس.


----------



## ghreebeldar (12 أغسطس 2006)

ماهذه الروعة أخى على شئ يفوق الخيال فى الجمع والعرض بارك الله فيك وفى كل المهندسين المدنيين وفى كل مهندسى العالم 
اللهم انصر المجاهدين آمين


----------



## الممــــــيز (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحييكم على المجهووود الجبار واشكركم على السفره اللي سافرناها بس كان بودي تكون من جد لكن انشاء الله عما قريب تحياتي 
أخوكم صلاح الدين


----------



## الممــــــيز (12 أغسطس 2006)

جبنا العيد وقلت اسمي بس عادي كن ما احد سمع هههههههههه (قصدي شاف) باي


----------



## oamta_p4 (12 أغسطس 2006)

لا تنسونى فنحنوا منسيون من قبل الاعداء
العراق المجروح


----------



## oamta_p4 (12 أغسطس 2006)

[FLASH=http://vb.7shasha.com/showthread.php?t=65128.....]width=400 height=350[/FLASH]


----------



## م / رانية (12 أغسطس 2006)

جميل جداَ جداً وصور رائعة 
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع والنافع


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك (12 أغسطس 2006)

رائع جدا
يسلمو


----------



## بوسمرة (12 أغسطس 2006)

صور ممتازة وحلوة وشيقة بس قصة السفر لها هل تتحقق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المستمع (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 

فعلا احسستنا بمتعت الرحله انا اشكرك جزيل الشكر من القب 



وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برامج الحاسوب (12 أغسطس 2006)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــداد


----------



## م_سندس (12 أغسطس 2006)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
أما رحله رائع
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## وئام صالح زكي (12 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="9 50"] 
اشكركم عن تلك الرحله الممتعه
ونرجو من سيادتكم المزيد
[/frame]


----------



## عبدالله الليبى (12 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله رب العالمين
والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
اللهم انصر المجاهدين
اللهم ثبت اقدامهم 
اللهم سدد رميهم
اللهم افرغ عليهم صبرك
اللهم انصرهم على اعدائك
اللهم الحقنا بهم مجاهدين فى سبيلك
وبعد
بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك لقد استمتعنا بهذه الرحله التى تثبت اعجاز الله فى خلقه وتسخيره لهم ما فى عقولهم قال تعالى ( وفى انسفكم افلا تبصرون ) صدق الله العظيم
والمحزن والمؤسف ان الجسور فى العالم قائمة والجسور فى لبنان هاوية اثر بعد عين
والسلام


----------



## احمد العدل (12 أغسطس 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
فى البداية لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن مدى اعجابى بهذا العمل الرائع متمنيا من اللة ان يوفق اصحاب هذا العمل الى طريق الخير وان يمدونا دائما بكل ماهو جديد


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (12 أغسطس 2006)

غايه فى الروعه والجمال .... شكرا على اجتهادك وعلى هذه الصور التى تبين لمن يتامل فيها الى اى مدى يمكن ان يبدع الانسان من خلال العلم ...نتمنى انو بلادنا العربيه جميعها تلحق بركب التنميه والتطور فى كافه المجالات وليس الهندسه المدنيه فقط ......مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شملول (12 أغسطس 2006)

ادي الرحلات يا بلاش


----------



## شملول (12 أغسطس 2006)

انا كنت كاتم نفسي طول الرحله من اللي شوفته


----------



## شملول (12 أغسطس 2006)

الحمد لله ان انا رجعت لبيتي بالسلامه


----------



## شملول (12 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك على هذه الرحله المميزه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ولاء (12 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه الرحله الممتعه
لكن أود أن أعرف ما الفارق بين دور المهندس المدني والمعماري في هذه التصميمات ومن يقوم بوضع فكره التصميم


----------



## فوزى لطفى (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhmhd001 (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ابو زهراء (12 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر اخوية العزيز على الصور الروعة والله كأنه مسافر عن جد


----------



## الفقيرة إلى الله (13 أغسطس 2006)

*الحمد لله على نعمةالأسلام وكفى بها نعمة*

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس لقد شعرت الآن بالفخر لأنى مهندسة مدنية واتمنى ان تقبلونى صديقة واخت جديدة لكم فى المنتدى الذى اسعد به جدا جدا واشعر انه بيتى الجديد 

[mark="0000ff"] 
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين وفى العراق وفى لبنان وفى افغانستان وفى كل موقع ومكان اللهم زلزل الأرض من تحت اعدائنا ورد المسلمين إلى كتابك وسنة نبيك ردا جميلا آمين وجزاكم الله خيرا
[/mark]:75:


----------



## امين المغربي (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووور اخي والله صور روعه والله يوفقك باحياتك امتعتنا با لصور اخي


----------



## زياد ياسر اسعد (13 أغسطس 2006)

الزميل عمرو 
أشكرك على جهودك في جمع هذه المعالم الهندسية الرائعة:63:


----------



## طاقه2006 (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لهذا المجهود 
صور رائعه حقا


----------



## ابو اية (13 أغسطس 2006)

والله هذي صور روعة وشكرا جزيلا على هذه الرحلة الممتعة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## WMohamed (13 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم علي الرحلة الجميلة
بخصوص واقع العمارة العربيه فهناك اغرب واعجب من هذا


----------



## النقابى (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## النقابى (13 أغسطس 2006)

لتمنى امكانية التواصل الدائم


----------



## النقابى (13 أغسطس 2006)

ربنا يزيدكم


----------



## النقابى (13 أغسطس 2006)

هى دى العجائب


----------



## م . ياسر (13 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذى الصور 

ما قصرت الله يوفقك 
\والف الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب 
تحياتي 
م . ياسر


----------



## طارق كمال (13 أغسطس 2006)

بجد تحفه ورحله جميله جدا 
شكرا لك


----------



## مى725 (13 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذه الصوره الرائعه.بجد حلوة اوى:63:


----------



## mena01234 (13 أغسطس 2006)

حمدالله على السلامة 

مجهود رائع من المشرف العزيز


----------



## 417walid (13 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك على الرحلة الجميلة


----------



## ابو امير (13 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="ff6347 Ff0000 Ff6347 Ffa500 Ff4500"]شكرا لك وجعلها الله في موازي حسانتك
ورحلة جميلة لكن هبطت الطائرة في اخر المطاف اضطراري[/grade]


----------



## انيس امير (13 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله بكم وفي سعيكم لتوسيع خيال المهندس


----------



## أبو خالد المصري (13 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ومعظم هذه الأعمال والمشاريع تتعلق بعمارة أكثر من مدني لأن الأثاث في التصميصم والتخيل والإخراج والجمال عمارة ........ ومدني برده جدعان وهما إلي بيشيلوا كل حاجة 
مهندس معماري


----------



## shady10000 (13 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم 
وما توفيق الا بالله
ربنا يعينكم


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد (13 أغسطس 2006)

يعني صراحة الله يسلم ايدك 
يا صقر الهندسة


----------



## الكابتن بنيه (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخوي على الصور الحلوه 
الصراحه تشجع الواحد انه يبدع...


----------



## اسامة66 (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووور اخي
ويا ريت بجد نطلع ونشوف هالمناظر الجميلة التي تبين الأتقان باللهندسة


----------



## صفا (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا:مشكورين جدا جدا جدا علي هذه الصور الرائعة فعلا نقلتني الي مكان تواجدها وادعو الله تعالي ان يكرمني بزيارة الكعبة الشريفة اولا ثم انطلق بعدها الي كل تلك الامكان الرائعة .ستكون خيبة امل كبيرة لو لم اتمكن من رؤية امكان رائعة كهذه وانا مازلت اتنفس علي وجه هذه الارض.عموما مشكورين مرة ثانية.اختكم في الله صفاء


----------



## عمي كيل (13 أغسطس 2006)

*[FRAME="7 70"]بالرغم من اني مهندس ميكانيك بس آني كملت الرحلة وياكم وعلى الله نكون ما ضوجناكم بهاي الرحلة العجيبة والممتعة جدا ولك جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضل عمروعلي [/FRAME]​*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 أغسطس 2006)

اخوتي الاعزاء

يا كل من شارك في اخراج هذه الرحلة المعمارية العظيمة
في شتى مدن العالم

يا من اضفيتم الينا
تذوقا فنيا رائعا
للمباني المذهلة والعمارة الفائقة الجمال

اليكم 

اسجل شكري وامتناني واعجابي واعزازي


وأؤكد على ان موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
هو الموقع الذي نستفيد منه جميعنا

طلابا ومهنيين وممارسين

لكم كل الفضل والتحية

م.معماري/ أشرف الكرم


----------



## عدنان النجار (13 أغسطس 2006)

نريد المزيد من الأبداعات المعمارية


----------



## nouranwr (14 أغسطس 2006)

بجد كانت رحله فى منتهى الجمال ألف شكر


----------



## أبوبكرالمملوك (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صفا محمود (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جدا لهذه الرحلة الرائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلكم زخرا للمهندسين


----------



## حسام جاسم (14 أغسطس 2006)

عاشت ايدكم روعه والله.


----------



## وريد القلوب (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

انا اول مره ارد على موضوع بالمنتدى تدرون ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من حلاوة الموضوع والي حاط الموضوع 

يعطيك العافيه يالغالي وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابومنصور (14 أغسطس 2006)

نشكركم علي هذه الفكره الجميله


----------



## غلقه (14 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز
شكرا لك على هذه الرحلة المجانية التي امتعنا فيها بهذه الصور الجميلة والرائعة. 
لكن... اسأل اين وصلت الهندسة المعمارية والمدنية في وطننا العربي ؟ وهل ما شاهدناه من صور في بعض العواصم العربية من تصميم مهندسين عرب اواستعانة بخبرات اجنبية ؟ 
نتمنى ان نسعى دائما الى الرقي من مستوانا لنقول للعالم الغربي _سبقناكم سبقتونا سنسبقكم_ 
ونسال الله التوفيق


----------



## enghaytham (14 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة صور جميلة جدا و الواحد لما بيشوف حاجة زى كده المفروض يفكر لما العبد وصل لكده طيب الرب محضر إيه لعباده فى الجنة بدون وجه مقارنة بين صنع العبد و صنع الرب اللهم أكتب لنا و أهلنا و أمواتنا الجنة


----------



## وليدمحمد (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم برك الله فيك ياأخى عمروعلى3 على الصور الجميلة اخوكم وليدمحمد


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (14 أغسطس 2006)

ا انكر بانني دهشت بما رأيت ولا يسعني إلا الشكر الجزيل للأخوة الأفاضل الذين اعتدنا منهم على مثل هكذا مشاركات قيمة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (14 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]







[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 0000FF"]المهندسة ريهام
Handaza
هبة محمود
م.اسامة
Loverose
Kelshazly
RBF
فنية شبكات
sin-82
shady10000
Kaizen
محمد اسماعيل حسن
برامج الحاسوب
صافى محمود
اميمة كريم
Ghreebeldar
الممــــــيز
oamta_p4
م / رانية
مهندس ميكانيك
بوسمرة
المستمع
م_سندس
وئام صالح زكي
عبدالله الليبى
احمد العدل
سامى محمد الحسن
شملول
ولاء
فوزى لطفى
mhmhd001
ابو زهراء
الفقيرة إلى الله
امين المغربي
زياد ياسر اسعد
طاقه2006
ابو اية
WMohamed
النقابى
م . ياسر
طارق كمال
مى725
mena01234
417walid
ابو امير
انيس امير
أبو خالد المصري
shady10000
محمد يوسف محمد
الكابتن بنيه
اسامة66
صفا
عمي كيل
نهر النيييل
عدنان النجار
Nouranwr
أبوبكرالمملوك
صفا محمود
حسام جاسم
وريد القلوب
دابومنصور 
غلقه
Enghaytham
وليدمحمد
iham mahmoud[/GRADE]

الأخوة الاعزاء
جزاكم الله خيرا على كلماتكم الرقيقه
اتمنى ان تكونوا استمتعتم برحلتكم

انتظروا المزيد من الرحلات سوف تضاف الى الاماكن المحجوزة


[/FRAME]​


----------



## المهندسه المسلمه العربيه (14 أغسطس 2006)

الصور جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااا​اعجبتني جدا مع انىفي قسم اخر بس كانت رحله جميله
شكرا​


----------



## صلاح زكري (14 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا على الرحلة*

ربي يخليك نوارا للموقع:1:


----------



## جوري94 (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلان عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته--
أكثر من جميلة --الله يعطيك ألف عافية--


----------



## بوجراح (15 أغسطس 2006)

يا سلام رحلات جميله جدا جدا جدا بارك الله فيك أخوك :
[blink] 
بوجراح
[/blink]


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (15 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووور اوى يا صحبى


----------



## HMITHAT (15 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (15 أغسطس 2006)

عجائب المعمار


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (15 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء هل الموضوع للمدني فقط

اخوك ايهاب محمد


----------



## م/ الهيثم (15 أغسطس 2006)

رحلة روووووعة ....يعطيك العافية


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (16 أغسطس 2006)

ممتازجدا العمل


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (16 أغسطس 2006)

عمل ممتاز ووفق الله الجميع لما فيه خير ولمزيد من المعلومات


----------



## فتوح (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهندس عمرو إبداعك غير عادي 

وحصولك على المعلومة ميسر لك

عليك إذاً بالبحث العلمي ووفقك الله وجزاك خيراً


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

صور شيقه وجميله
والرحله جميله


----------



## bogrin (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيل وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## هيفاء ضمد (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بيكم على هذه الرحلة الجميلة
اتمنى ان تتكرر مستقبلا مع رحلات جميلة اخرى


----------



## م. بركات (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخي علي هذه الرحلة العظيمة


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (17 أغسطس 2006)

هل هي رحلة واحدة ام انكم سوف تنظمون رحلات اخرى


----------



## عمروعلى3 (17 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر الاعضاء الكرام على مرورهم
متمنيا لهم رحلة سعيده كل يوم




م. رضا الزيني قال:


> هل هي رحلة واحدة ام انكم سوف تنظمون رحلات اخرى



أخى العزيز اذا تابعت الموضوع يوميا تجد انه يتم اضافه رحلات جديده كل يوم
هل رأيت المقاعد المحجوزة ؟؟
انها محجوزة لاضافه رحلات جديده . . ولقد نم اضافه العديد وجارى اضافه العديد ايضا من الرحلات


----------



## علاء البصراوي (17 أغسطس 2006)

صور رائعة جدأ . العالم رائع من حولنا خاصة نحن العراقيين الذين لم تكن لهم الفرصة للسفر خارج البلاد ، جزاك الله الف خير وان شاء الله مرة الثانية تأخذ أبدننا وأرواحنا (وليس فقط أرواحنا) الى هذه العجائب!!!!!!


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (17 أغسطس 2006)

*الله يبارك بيك صور جميلة جدا*

اسال الله ان يوفقكم و نرى المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## علي النور (17 أغسطس 2006)

رائع وجميل


----------



## بشير الجرادي (17 أغسطس 2006)

عمرو علي 


شكرا لك اخي على هذه التصاميم 


شكرا لك على اهتمامك بالهندسه المعماريه 

ولكن ممكن التخطيط اذا كان معاك ممكن تحطه بقسم الهندسه 


لان التخطيط حلو يمكن ان يدرسه الواحد علشان يعرف كيفيه 
تخطيط الجسر او البرج 








تقبل تحياتي 

دمت بود 



بشير الجرادي 


رمز الحب 2006


----------



## لينكس ايجيبت (17 أغسطس 2006)

الرحلة جميلة جدا جدا 
بس كان نفسي نروح مصر نشوف السد العالى وتصميمه و الأهرام و المعابد 
مع اني مصري بس الرحلة معاكم لها طعم تاني خالص


----------



## عمروعلى3 (17 أغسطس 2006)

لينكس ايجيبت قال:


> الرحلة جميلة جدا جدا
> بس كان نفسي نروح مصر نشوف السد العالى وتصميمه و الأهرام و المعابد
> مع اني مصري بس الرحلة معاكم لها طعم تاني خالص




مرحبا بك اخى العزيز
على الرغم من مرور الركب بسد اسوان
الا ان الفكرة لا بأس بها وان نمر على الاهرامات فى طريقنا
شاكر لك مرورك


----------



## khanam0m (18 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الرحلة المجانية الممتعة


----------



## الجبور (18 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الجميل والرائع


----------



## سعدعلي (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا وبارك الله بك


----------



## امه الله (19 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المقدمه الرائعه والصور الاروع ونتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ممدوح محمد (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم رحاة شيقة وممتعة


----------



## فرات (19 أغسطس 2006)

_هذا المقعد محجوز
مشكور​_


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (20 أغسطس 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

بارك اللة فى جهودك . لقد وضعت عجائب العالم بين يدى .وفقكم اللة ومزيد من الابداع


----------



## الليث الابيض (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم ... انتم حقاً مهندسين


----------



## ساندرا_2006 (21 أغسطس 2006)

thank you for all that it was very nise and fun


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (21 أغسطس 2006)

اكثر من رائع ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## الليث الابيض (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً لمتابعتك
للموقع


----------



## shalata (22 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعلك من ضمن علماء الهنسة العظماء


----------



## محبة (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك ايها الاخ العزيز 
لقد كنت في رحلة من ممتعة ولكن الاسف استيقضت من الحلم الجميل القصير الامد


----------



## وليدمحمد (22 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
[glint] 
:13: مشكور ين على هذه الرحلة الجميلة وعى هذه الصور
[/glint][/frame]


----------



## هدنه (22 أغسطس 2006)

واللة حاجة تشرح الصدر وترفع المعنويات بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## ابو مرتضى (22 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="9 70"][glow="ffff00"][glint]عشتو ياشباب والله اجمل رحله بحياتي 
اتمنالكم الموفقيه وياريت المزيد
مهندس ميكانيك عراقي[/glint][/glow][/frame]


----------



## صفا محمود (22 أغسطس 2006)

*متــرو الأنفـاق في مـوسكــو*

ويسعدني ان اصحبكم في رحلة الي 



متــرو الأنفـاق في مـوسكــو​ 

ستجدوا الصور فى صفحة 3 من هذا الموضوع


----------



## نجلاء الخازمي (22 أغسطس 2006)

مجموعة من الصور الرائعة الموثيرة التى تشد الانتباه المنتقه بطريقة مميزة ورائعة .......بالفعل ادهلتنى واعجبت بالمجوعة .... فهيه تتير انتباه كل التخصصات الهندسية و بالاخص ......... المعماريين


----------



## م.اسامة (23 أغسطس 2006)

هذا مذهل ,كأنه ليس مترو الأنفاق ,بل متحف رائع للفن المعماري :55: :63:


----------



## WMohamed (23 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا ناس متميزةشكرا جزيلا للناشر وافادكم الله كما افدتمونا


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا يا اخي و جزاك الله خيرا
نحن عندنا الثروة البشرية من المهندسين الأفذاذ و لكن عندنا قيادات قاصرة النظر و للأسف يتم نهب ثرواتنا من خلال الحكومات 
و لو بحثنا عن علمائنا لوجدنا الكثير و الكثير بالخارج لانهم وجدوا الأرض الخصبة التي يترعرع فيها العلم .
 و تبقى الحسرة​


----------



## zakaria bayome (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لمهندسي اعداد هذا الموقع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صادق حميد (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين على الرحلة الرائعة والاقتصادية جدا .وتبقى الحصرة بقلب كل عراقي محروم من السفر لاسباب اقتصادية ومحروم من النضر لاي شي حلو وبانتظار اعادة الاهمال ..عفوا اقصد اعادة الاعمار


----------



## ام فاطمة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

[FRAME="10 70"]سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين وانا الى ربنا لمنقلبون[/FRAME]


----------



## المهندس اليمني (5 سبتمبر 2006)

صور حلوة ولكن هل ندرك ماذا يعني ذالك؟


----------



## محمدحسين (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود مقدر والله لا عدمناكم


----------



## salam_alhili (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم خوش سفرة بس ما عدنا فلوس نرجع


----------



## shalata (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا على الرحله الجميله دى


----------



## كاظم المظفر (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الصور الرائعة الجمال ونتمنى ان تكون بلداننا العربية تحمل ولو شيء يسير مما شاهدناه ونتمنى ان يكون بمصممين وايدي عربية


----------



## ahmedrami75 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم والله تصاميم تذهل العقول والالباب


----------



## zakaria bayome (14 سبتمبر 2006)

نرجو محاولة اضافة بلدان اخري حتي نملك مكتبه من اروع التصاميم الموجوده في العالم


----------



## احمد حمدان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*رحلة من العمر*

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذه السفره الاكثر من ممتعه . شفنا العجب فيها من الذوق في التصميم والابداع المذهل في التصميم جزاك الله خير ونتمنى منك رحله جديده . تشمل دول اخرى تمتاز ايضا" بالجمال كفرنسا وايطاليا واليونان وسويسرا واسبانيا ودول اخرى وشكرا".


----------



## 1qaz (7 يوليو 2007)

اجمل والله من كدا ماأظن في


----------



## 1qaz (7 يوليو 2007)

http://1qaz


----------



## احمد العدل (8 يوليو 2007)

انا عاجز عن الشكر لحضرتك على الرحلة الجميلة دى


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

اسأل الله سبحانه تعالى ان ينّور طريقك نحو العلا .


----------

